# Openings in Greene co. club



## TJay (Apr 30, 2007)

SORRY, WE LOST THIS LEASE IN '07.  CLUB NO LONGER EXISTS

Greene co. QDM club needs members. 1,394 acres, food plots, camp w/electricity $775.  PM me for more details.  Thanks, TJ.


----------



## Glyn (Apr 30, 2007)

Can you send me more info how many members and rules?


----------



## Gobblender (May 1, 2007)

*lease*

interested shoot me a pm


----------



## jeshoffstall (May 1, 2007)

*Bump*

This will be my third year as a member.  Good land, nice deer and a great bunch of guys.  PM me if you would like an opinion or have any questions.

Thanks,
Jack
P.S. A couple of other deer taken were wider than this - good gene pool!


----------



## D LYLE (May 4, 2007)

How many members?


----------



## Jranger (May 4, 2007)

I am interested please PM with details, rules, members...


----------



## KY BUCKHUNTER (May 5, 2007)

Well. Im 16 years old and this place is were I grew up.
Send Tjay a message an he will go into good details an tell you everything you need to know. Its Been managed properly an many great bucks have been taken off this property an there are many more that have been seen or captured on camera. Here are a few from this past year. And also one from a few years back that I havested. Which was my first buck.


----------



## short stop (May 5, 2007)

I  have driven right by  this  club going to work  for the past 5 yrs .  I can say that if I did not have private land  of my own I would  get in this club .  I have seen my fair share of shooter Bucks crossing the road  coming and going from this property .  Tjay is a  great guy to deal with


----------



## deerhunter270 (May 7, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## catchitwild (Nov 1, 2007)

Do you have any openings can you call me 770-361-9588


----------



## Model70 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Pm Sent*

I have openings...


----------



## jeshoffstall (Nov 1, 2007)

*Catchit*

The club mentioned in this thread no longer exists.  The land was probably leased by another group.

Model 70 runs a club right up the road (I think it is DMX?), send him a PM - he will do you right.


----------



## Model70 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Thanks*

I have 2 openings left,  we are near HWY 44 and HWY 22


----------



## gregcarroll (Dec 17, 2007)

*P.M Sent.....*

.....to Model70


----------

